# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Видеокарта S3 TRIO64V+

## mybayshop

(Б/У)
Видеокарта S3 TRIO64V+ 86C765 BNX9111-96-23 2MB
Цена: 2000 грн

----------

